

JQuery Address, Ruby on Rails and Will Paginate - keithpitt
http://keithpitt.com/post/2826790132/jquery-address-ruby-on-rails-and-will-paginate

======
instakill
This is great. I might just use this. Thanks.

------
robwgibbons
Very cool. I was looking for something like this.

